# Menstrual cycle/period issues linked to IBS?



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, so for a few years my periods stopped becoming regular and i got PMS symptoms all month long, i had scans and they showed small cysts on both my ovaries...Ive been reading that some symptoms of IBS can be menstual related for women.. Considering the problems that ive got could it be possible that they (Menstrual, fibromyalga(chronic fatigue), low blood pressure & vasovagal episodes, plus most IBS symptoms) are linked in with IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Menstrual issues can cause GI symptoms in any woman. You do not need to have IBS, but the cycle alone, even when normal, can effect your IBS symptoms.Fibromyalgia is not seen in all IBSers, but it is more common for people to have both than you would expect by chance (so if 10% of all people have IBS you expect 10% of people with FM to have IBS, but I think it is closer to like 40%)So it isn't all these things are just your IBS, but some things do seem to either effect the IBS or can be effected by it. (because they can effect the GI tract or be effected by the GI tract in all people. People with totally normal bowels can have a BM trigger a vasovagal episode, so you do not need to have IBS to have that)Body parts are interconnected so it is rare that one thing cannot have any effect on anything else. Even if all problem A does is cause physical stress that can make problem B worse.


----------



## Debbiecon (Feb 15, 2010)

I would totally agree that IBS pain can be related to a woman's menstral cycle and definately worsens symptons around that time of the month. To alleviate this I had the lining of my womb thinned and a mireena coil fitted. That was seven months ago and although my IBS symptons are still ruling my life, as I now have no periods I do not have constant pain for three or four days every month around the time of my cycle.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I used to have agonising/severe problems with my periods,i managed to get that problem sorted out,but it made no difference to my severe ibs and chronic fatigue syndrome symptoms.


----------



## Debbiecon (Feb 15, 2010)

I am new to this and hope I have used the forum correctly, if not just let me know.I must admit Diana I sat in my doctor's surgery today and sobbed like a baby. I don't have the same sort of period related pain at present, as this was largely caused by constipation at that time of the month. Now I have chronic loose bowels, which I am unable to control, during the day or at night. I have constant moderate to bad pain and am very, very tired no matter how much sleep I have. I have only joined here today because I am at my wits end as to how I am supposed to carry on daily with a problem that no-one wants to talk about. Doctors seem to just consider IBS as a take this, or take this, or have you tried this condition. Nothing really works long term and if it does work initially, it then stops working or the chronic symptons come back. I thought it might help talking to people who are in the same position. After 10 years of doctors throwing the IBS word into conversations, I finally found a Gastroenterologist who explained exactly what IBS is!!!!!! Untfil now I never really realised what I was suffering from. So if anyone has any ideas I would be grateful. I teach English and going to the toilet, urgently, upto 12 times a day is something I'm finding increasingly difficult to live with. The only thing that relieves that is not eating, which is not an answer. The chronic tiredness is leaving me feeling quite down and very flat at the moment, waiting for more blood test results, but know they will be normal, so what's the answer?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

DebbieconI to have cried like a baby on many an occassion with this awful condition!I also have chronic fatigue syndrome.Has your Doctor been of no help to you about what medicines would maybe help you? and what about the Gastroenterologist they should have some help/advice for you to?Have you tried anything to help your symptoms?There are some Doctors who look on IBS as something trivial,they have no idea!!No wonder you are so tired if you have loose bowel movements through the night,i know from this forum quite a lot of people use immodium and that helps them,have you tried this?There is also antispasmodics for the pain and also some low dose antidepressants can help pain.Have you had any tests done,apart from the bloods?


----------



## Debbiecon (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Diana, thanks for replying. I have had a colonoscopy, two in fact now. A couple of small things found, but nothing to worry about and apparently not IBS linked. I am having a gasoscopy this week to investigate acid reflux, which the Gastro.. said was not a sympton of IBSD, but I have discovered from this site that quite a few people do suffer with this, along with the bad breath. Blood tests have all been bowel related investigations, which are clear, apart from a high potassium level?? No answer on that one yet. I am having another round to investigate anaemia, tyroid etc. Have taken mibrole, fibrogel and those type of medicines, they don't work and been given imodium, which does not work. I had a blockage in my bowel about a year ago, incredibly painful and hospitalized. Since then have not wanted to belive it was IBS, couldn't believe IBS was so painful. But that is the diagnosis now and so am now taking peppermint oil for the bloating, buscopan for the cramps, probiotics for a healthy gut (ha! ha! that's funny) and have been given Amitriptyline tablets, which according to this site can be prescribed for IBS. To be honest I thought the doctor was trying to insinuate that I was depressed, so was reluctant to take them and terrified of sleeping to deeply and having an accident in the night, does not do much for the passion in a marriage, if you know what I mean. So here I am today totally fed up with the thought of this actually not going away, reached the stage where I wanted to have something awful because at least it could be fixed!! Amitriptyline, according to what I have read on here, is good for the pain relief, which is dull at the moment, but constant, so I may give them a try, but only half a dose to begin with. If you have any ideas I would be grateful and sorry to highjack your initial worry. It seems to me you have to find something that works for each sympton, would that be a good assumption?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

You do have a lot going on,i do understand how you feel.I suffer terribly on a day to day basis,but never give up hope of finding something that helps.You have to keep going,although i do know how difficult that is.Surely your Doctor or Gastroenterologist can give you something that may help your chronic D?Believe me IBS can be extremely painful,i suffer on a daily basis also.I have tried Amitriptyline for pain,it was 10mg taken at night,i do understand your thoughts on that i felt the same,but at the time i really had to try something else.It would be a much higher dose if it was for depression.There are other antispasmodics you can try if the Buscopan does not help although i hope it does.That is what i have done, is used medicines seperately for each symptom.Not sure if that is what everyone does though.There will be a Forum on here for D sufferers,have you looked on that?


----------



## Debbiecon (Feb 15, 2010)

I wll have a look, thanks. Just so draining trying to find something that works. I don't know about you, but am also finding that some things work for a while, but then don't? Will try the Amitriptline though, do feel a bit more comfortable taking it after looking at this site. Seems to be a lot of women with period problems and doctors who don't see the link the link with IBS. I found an excellent Gynacologist who did agree with in some respects and sorted that problem out, but the IBS seems to be getting gradually worse and I'm not sure if that's because I'm stressing about it now it's been diagnosed officially? Anyway this site is excellent and has certainly helped today, as has linking with likeminded people.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Totally agree with you,it is very draining.It is at times trial and error with the medicines,to see what and does not work.Stress and being anxious can make the symptoms worse,hopefully that will settle for you when you can get your symptoms under control a bit.Best of luck.Take care.


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

i my self have been on various birth control pills convinced my problems were caused by them! last contraceptive i used was Depo .. 7 weeks in to the 12 i hada ten day bleed...my next shot is due in march.. im not going to bother. im going to see if my body settles naturally...six month ive been unwell and its was shortly after i became ill i began to tamper with BC pills. *ONLY* because id seem to get ill ( nausea..vomiting..cramps) all round that time of month. so thats it..ive been very on n off since last september...so im going to go cold turkey...because atm i feel too unwell... ibs..periods?! who knows all i know is that i feel awful, feel sick..not much of an appetite..lost a bit of weight ( not good because am naturally small) its all too stressful


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

How long have you been on the Depo? A lot of time you have bleeding at first until your body gets used to the medication. The risk of breakthrough bleeding never really goes away, but I think it gets better over time, so you might want to keep using it for awhile. No matter what you do, I wish you luck


----------

